# broken 10' tica?



## Tunafinatic (Apr 16, 2009)

I broke the eye on my buddys pole, second from the top. anyone know what to do or just spend the 200? Thanks


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

You can replace the guide. Do it yourself or find a local rod builder to do it for you. If you've never built a rod, read up on here about how to wrap a guide. If you want to get into rod building, this could be a good entry point. If not, you're better off using a builder because you're spend more in stuff you'll never use again than the cost of the repair.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Take it back where you bought it they may replace it for you.


----------

